# Relisys 1200 für Windows XP



## dreamcook (13. September 2004)

Seit ich das SP2 Update drauf habe kann ich meine Scanner nicht richtig installieren.

Zwar ist er in dem Geräte-Manager aufgelistet, doch Treiber können nicht installiert werden.Habe schon alle möglichen Treibe versucht aber nichts hat geholfen.

Kann mir jemand helfen das Problem zu lösen?

Vielen Dank


----------

